#    3
.  -   3    ,      .           .  -       ,   ,      /                          ."      ?

----------

> .  -   3    ,      .           .  -       ,   ,      /                          ."      ?


 ....         .
     -      !         ,     .
,      ?

----------

,

----------


## saigak

> ,


,   ...    .        ?   ?

----------

2010,  2010    .

----------


## mvf

> 2010


.    -    .

----------

?    .  230201001,   2010     237201001

----------


## saigak

> .    -    .


 ,    . ...  ,    ,     .      ,    ,     .
         .            ,       ,       .

----------


## mvf

> ?


 :Wow:   .




> ,


, !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    .  230201001,   2010     237201001


      5  6   45, . 230245001, 230245002  ..,   5  6   31  32

----------


## saigak

> , !


 .... :Embarrassment:    ....  ,  .... :Big Grin:

----------


## = zakon =

> ....   ....  ,  ....


            ,
 :yes:

----------

?

----------


## = zakon =

> ?


    ?
  ,    !

----------


## saigak

> ,


.... ...




> ?


     ?

----------


## = zakon =

> .... ...


   ...  :Smilie:

----------

,        230201001.    .     ,     230245001,    ,      ...

----------

> ,        230201001.    .     ,     230245001,    ,      ...


    ,      ....

----------


## saigak

> ?
>   ,    !


    ...




> 230201001


      .




> ,


?




> ...


  ?




> ,      ....


,      ....

----------


## = zakon =

> ...


   ,      1  2014 ...

----------

> ,      1  2014 ...


 ...   (, , )    ...

----------


## saigak

> ,      1  2014 ...


    01.07 ?

----------


## = zakon =

> 01.07 ?


       ...

----------

,   !!!!   5 ,     ,      .     2              :Frown:  ,  **      ???          ????? , !!!!

----------


## .

-         .        .

----------


## deklarant_

""          ( )              .
                  .  ,       .



> 4  7  III    , ,      ,      29.06.2012  -7-6/435@ (  )         ( )           (               ).         ,   ()   ,    ,    ,     23.08.2012  231,          . * ,         .*


    .2 .11  ,         ,             .

----------

,  ,     ,   ,  ...        ,     ,       ,      ....       -09-3-1    5-6 ???   ,        (((

----------


## .

> ,        (((


  -        
             .

----------


## deklarant_

,    ,  ,      /              .         ,   .   ,    ,     ,             .

----------

!!!    ... :yes:

----------

,         ,  :    ,  .   230201001 . 10 ,    ,       , ..      230201001  ,             ,      ?       ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ,  :    ,  .   230201001 . 10 ,    ,       , ..      230201001  ,             ,      ?       ,   ?


       3 ,    3-               ,  ,    -  .1. .11
   ,       , .  2- .   ,   3-  .
     ,     3 , ,            (  )      /      ,         3 .-      2- . ,       .11    ,  .,   .12 .      3-      .
 3-            .

----------

.        ,               ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .        ,               ?


          3- ,   ,        ,

----------

,    ...

----------


## avk-olga

3 .   ,     -    ( ,  ,  ),      .    ,   4 .        ?

----------

> 3 .   ,     -    ( ,  ,  ),      .    ,   4 .        ?


  .    ,  : ,    . 
 ,      ?

----------


## avk-olga

> .    ,  : ,    . 
>  ,      ?


     ,      ,       .      .             ,           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,       .      .             ,           ?


    ,     .
      ,                  ,      .
       : "           ". 
       ,      ,      .
        ,     ,           .

----------


## avk-olga

!!!
 :Frown:

----------

> !!!


   ,         ?
     ?

----------


## avk-olga

(4   )   ,                   ,       (     ),      .          ,           ( ,      ). 
  ,    "  ,    "
   ,     .

----------


## avk-olga

> .


     ,    ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,   .


,  -       , ..      -  .  ,    ,

----------


## avk-olga

!

----------

